# Lost our guard.  Now what?



## schmije (Feb 8, 2014)

It's been a rough week on our farm.  Our guard llama Lalita (see avatar) went down with meningeal worm, and we had to put her down last night.  We're horribly saddened by her loss.  She truely was our favorite.  

I noticed today that our 3 alpacas seem lost without her.  They were visibly concerned while she was sick, and now they all stand 'guard' outside the barn door.  They were minimally interested in a grain treat, which is in stark contrast to the excitement that they usually show.  I understand that they're grieving too, and I hope they will begin to come around in a couple of days.  

A good friend has offered us a new guard llama, which we intend to accept, but my question is - how long should we wait to introduce a new guard?  Part of me wants to let them recover and get back to their routine before bringing in a new animal, and part of me wants to go ahead and give them a leader.  

What has been your experience when losing a guard?  And how long did you wait to provide a replacement?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 8, 2014)

I have no advice - but I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have no advice either...hope someone does...but so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2014)

Hopefully @purplequeenvt  might have some answers for you . I know she has guard llamas. 
Very sorry you lost your girl.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.


----------



## schmije (Feb 9, 2014)

Update:  The alpacas are acting much more like themselves today.  Two of them even jumped around in excitement when I brought them some grain.  It's good to see them happier after the last few days, but I am still torn about when to introduce a new guard llama into the herd.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. 

Glad that the alpacas seem to be doing better.

@ksalvagno is also a good one to ask!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 9, 2014)

I would get a new guardian ASAP because without a guardian, what's keeping a predator from killing your herd??? Without a guardian, you might be mourning the loss of a lot more livestock. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 15, 2014)

I would go ahead and get him. You can introduce him slowly by having him in a pen next to them so they can start with sniffing noses through the fence. 

I'm sorry you lost your other guard llama.


----------

